# Bianca Alexander



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 20, 2006)

I attended a MAC Master Class with Bianca and had so much fun.


----------



## Janice (Apr 20, 2006)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What was the seminar focused on?


----------



## luminious (Apr 20, 2006)

she looks better there then she does on the mac pic they have up


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 24, 2006)

You two both look gorgeous! I hope you had an awesome class!


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 24, 2006)

you guys look beautiful!  You have to give us details


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey ladies! 

Sorry, when I posted that last week, I was sick and hadn't been back on the computer until now. 

It was the MAC Pro Master Class on Ultimate Beauty given at the Georgetown Store in Washington, DC. She was so wonderful. She didn't mind us asking questions on different subjects or anything. She did 2 different looks. I didn't get pictures of those because I was too busy taking notes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After the class she would talk with us one on one. I spoke with her about some bridal issues I had from a wedding I did the week before. She gave me great advice and was so caring.

She is so wonderful!! If you have a chance to take a class with her, DO IT!!!


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I attended a MAC Master Class with Bianca and had so much fun. 




_

 
OMG, I know this is really late but I was there too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

So fun!!! How cool was that!! You both look beautiful!!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 19, 2008)

Awsome!


----------

